# my sweet ginee



## dbe (Mar 2, 2010)

the weather was hot so although my baby looks sweet i thought it best to have her cut a little.......keep yr eye out for the next pic


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I like the "before" picture. Time to look at the "after" picture.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwww. She is cute. I wana hug her.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

so cute, such a shame what they did to he coat. it will come back


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awwww. She's very pretty. I have to get Jersey's hair cut too because of the heat.


----------

